# [Request] aosp browser on jb tw



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

The tw browser is junk. The stuff doesn't fit on the page when zoomed stuff like that. I just prefer the aosp one. Anyway. I tried pulling it from aokp and installing it in data, in system, renammed tw one to .bak it loaded once asked for permissions then force closed every time after that. Not sure what it would take or what needs to be done. I'm on vzw beans b6

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

i did this on ics before without problem

just use chrome...


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I do use chrome but I don't care for it. It doesn't have an option to not open in over view and double tapping doesn't have the same effect as stock browser. At least it hasn't for me.

What did you do to get it going on ics?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## invisiblek (Aug 19, 2011)

Ripped the CM9 browser out of the rom and pushed it to /system/app (left the old browser intact)
You should be able to do the same with CM10


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I ripped it from aokp jb dropped it in sys app with root explorer set permissions rebooted and it didn't even show up in app drawer till I until I set the tw one to .bak. then force closed after initial asking for permission to access my account

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I ripped it from aokp jb dropped it in sys app with root explorer set permissions rebooted and it didn't even show up in app drawer till I until I set the tw one to .bak. then force closed after initial asking for permission to access my account
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Did you rip it from AOKP 4.2 JB?

Could be the problem...

Also after you push to /system/app set permissions and reboot...


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Nope 4.1 took it from jb milestone 1

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Used rootexplorer put in system/app set permission rebooted and it isn't even in app drawer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I think CM 10 browser had some CM framework dependencies if I recall correctly when I was messing with its source.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Where would you recommend me grabbing the browser from then?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

GTvert90 said:


> Where would you recommend me grabbing the browser from then?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Try Bloat browser in the market. More options than stock and a lot smoother

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Try Bloat browser in the market. More options than stock and a lot smoother
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


 couldn't find it what else would it be called? I was using ics+ browser on ics but it doesn't work on jb

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> couldn't find it what else would it be called? I was using ics+ browser on ics but it doesn't work on jb
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I don't think there was meant to be an 'l' in her reply.

You could pull the jellybean browser easily from a ROM that has it. Actually I think I have it handy. Give me a sec.

EDIT: here: http://codingcreation.com/android-apps/Browser.apk

This was meant for 4.1 AOSP, so it should work if you are using Jellybean touchwiz.

You have to move it to your system dir and set permissions, then reboot.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> I don't think there was meant to be an 'l' in her reply.
> 
> You could pull the jellybean browser easily from a ROM that has it. Actually I think I have it handy. Give me a sec.
> 
> ...


 I'm either retarded or something in tw is messed up as it still didn't show up in the app drawer. I don't get it. Thanks for your help tho.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Try Bloat browser in the market. More options than stock and a lot smoother
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


seems like it might be okay I need to use it more. Anyway to get it to pull your bookmarks from Google?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

GTvert90 said:


> I'm either retarded or something in tw is messed up as it still didn't show up in the app drawer. I don't get it. Thanks for your help tho.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


What permissions did you set and did you set the owner/group as well? Also, were you putting it under /system/app?


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

yarly said:


> What permissions did you set and did you set the owner/group as well? Also, were you putting it under /system/app?


 system/app rw-r-r viewing properties its group is sd card instead of root like the others. Can that be changed in root explorer? Or adb? Not sure how that's done.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That won't really matter if the user is already root. Changing the group won't have any effect.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I really have no idea.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WoundTight (Oct 11, 2011)

If you like auto fit when you zoom I suggest Opera.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Dunno, change the group with root explorer. It should show up regardless after reboot. I don't own an S3 though, so cannot test myself.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Changed group did nothing. Renamed secbrowser.apk to .bak then browser shows up. Still just crashes. I appreciate you guys trying.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

try Quick browser in the play store, it works for me on jelly bean.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Lol, definitely meant 'Boat' but It's weird how it still came out to that


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

sageDieu said:


> try Quick browser in the play store, it works for me on jelly bean.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


 all I found was quick ics browser and that doesn't show the address bar on jb. ?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## janker5050 (Apr 22, 2012)

I did this no problem... First you need to delete the touchwiz broswer or unistall it with titanium then reboot... If you dont for some reason the aosp browser won't install..... After that push the aosp browser for 4.1 to the system, change permissions, after that click it then choose install.. Youll bee good to go

Sent from a unlocked and cocked GSIII...........


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

That worked. Only thing different is I clicked install vs letting it install on reboot. Weird

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

